# too wide stance?



## beggionahorseho (Oct 27, 2008)

hey i´ve been told that a wide stance is better so i widen up my stance and I can ollie and that but i cant manual og stuff like that? should i narrow up my stace?


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

It might have something to do with your technique, but the general rule is to not have your stance much wider than your shoulders. It's all personal opinion though so your going to have to mess around with your stance.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

I believe that the proper way to find your stance width is to measure form the outside of your knee to the bottom of your foot. But thats just a guide so it's not really a law.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

Too wide or narrow of a stance will inhibit your range of motion. ie you're ability to flex and extend your legs and make efficient pressure adjustments. Your phisiology and riding style should determine stance width and angles for that matter. Its a personal preference and requires some experimentation. Of course this may be obvious, but how you are standing on your board will largely determine how efficiently you will be able to manipulate your tool... snowboard that is.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

do you guys think its easier to nose press on boxes with a wider stance or narrow stance?


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

wide typically...but dont go all technine with a 28 inch stance....do whats comfy.
pressing isnt really about the board or stance as much as people think, its something you have to practice...although a soft or cambered board helps, its not what makes you butter like country crock..


----------

